# It is time to head out....



## Rock Lobster (Mar 6, 2020)

Hey Everyone!

As I am sure most of you can tell, I have dropped down my activity on TBR for the last year and there is a reason for that.  While I could rant in this post and give huge long drawn out explanations as to everything behind this, I will instead try and keep it short.

I am leaving Target to pursue a career in Purchasing/Supply Chain Management with a fantastic company!  This is a M-F 40 hours/week daytime position with all major holidays off and fantastic time off and retirement structure.  While I will likely tell most people that I found this position and I just couldn't turn it down (and am regretting leaving Target), this isn't really true.  While I am very excited to take this role, I started looking because I realized how much I disliked Target.  I looked back and realized that I used to come into work and be excited for my day.  I was excited to drive results, see my team, have a great work-life balance and even was excited to see my district and above leadership teams to show off my talents.  It was a slow disengagement, but I woke up after this last Q4 to realize that I didn't have any of those things anymore.  Results were a struggle to drive because nothing was ever good enough, my team was tired of me cutting their hours and giving them unreasonable expectations, and as a salaried leader every year got worse and worse for payroll and my work-life balance continued to struggle.  The upper leaders at Target would visit and never be happy, and it always became a point of stress that ANYBODY was in town checking out stores.

I realized that these are not the signs of a flourishing company.  While Target is fighting the good fight in some ways, it can't help but misstep in its most important moments.  Do I want to be around to continue to watch it metabolize its own resources from the inside to keep its stock prices afloat?  Do I want to keep pushing this until leaving isn't on my own terms?  I decided that now is the perfect time to leave, and I got lucky enough to find an employer that is much different than Target.  As many of you know, I have been around since the old Breakroom, and I'm only sad to say goodbye because the team (in all stores) has been so helpful, and I know that I am leaving behind so many people in what I consider to be a tough situation!  

Remember that $15/hour at 30 hours a week = $450
$14/hour at 35 hours a week = $490
$13/hour at 40 hours a week = $520

They might tell you that you are making great money, but make sure you step back and assess your options (and I'm assuming for many, 30 is generous).


----------



## tholmes (Mar 6, 2020)

Good luck to you, and all the best!


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 6, 2020)

Rock on, Rock Lobster!


----------



## Times Up (Mar 6, 2020)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 6, 2020)

Good luck!🍀


----------



## JAShands (Mar 6, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 6, 2020)

A major spot loss! Please stay in touch @Rock Lobster! You got your life back. You get paid well for it.


----------



## BoxCutter (Mar 6, 2020)

Congratulations and all the best at your new job!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 6, 2020)

Yes go on and live life to fullest. Go and never look back.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Mar 6, 2020)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 6, 2020)

@Rock Lobster wrote the book on instocks. His version showed up on workbench.
From 2012:








						Archived - Constructive Suggestions!
					

Hey guys I have been thinking of making this thread for a while!  Basically I have been thinking of putting one place where we can put our great ideas for our workcenters all together!  I am looking for constructive suggestions for major operations and processes that could HELP Target... or...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 7, 2020)

So who is Spot going to steal all their best ideas from now?
We'll miss your great posts Rock.


----------



## Targetedbullseye (Mar 7, 2020)

Good-luck and yes the numbers never lie no matter how Target spins them.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 7, 2020)

Rock, I honestly don't know what to say.
You've been a fixture in all the time I've been here & it's going to be hard to imagine you doing something else.
BUT, like many of us long-timers, you've seen changes that slowly erode what made this job exciting & challenging.
I hope you rekindle that excitement in your new career & put your talents to use where they'll be appreciated.
Don't look back but give us an update here & there; we love success stories


----------



## STLinMaking (Mar 9, 2020)

Rock Lobster said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> As I am sure most of you can tell, I have dropped down my activity on TBR for the last year and there is a reason for that.  While I could rant in this post and give huge long drawn out explanations as to everything behind this, I will instead try and keep it short.
> 
> ...



Good Luck to you! I have made the same decision myself after this past fourth Quarter. I submitted my notice this past Friday after accepting an offer in for an HR position in a local Healthcare organization. Leaving for many of the same reasons that you are. #2020yearofchange #Targetisnotthesame


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 9, 2020)

Spot loses another great hr etl. Good luck! Stay in touch, @STLinMaking


----------



## dek067 (Mar 10, 2020)

Yay Rock!
Although I’ve been spot free for several years, it really was the toughest decision to make at the time. I agree whole heartedly with your post about becoming disenfranchised. I know you’re going to be successful at anything you do! Best of luck!!


----------

